# Vet supervised home cooked.



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

I just wanted to share this site my Vet shared with me when we thought we may have to home cook for Cash. "Balance it" Is a supplement product, a recipe source, and soon to have a pre-mix that you just add cooked protein for a complete balanced meal. They have a part of the site you need to do through your vet if you have a pet with medical problems. and they also have a pet lovers part you can use if you have a healthy adult pet, as well as a professional section for more complicated diets.

https://secure.balanceut.com/index.php

I do not want to take away from any of the nutritionists we all have worked with. I adore Sabine. And a complete custom diet is by far the healthiest for our pups. But I know I wrestle if I could keep up with the boiling, peeling, steaming, baking, and combining all the supplements. And in all fairness she has told me she could design a real streamlined meal plan for us. but I just thought I would share another option.

luckily, I can go back to the NV raw we have been feeding, but what I liked about this is you can choose your ingredients and they spit you out a recipe with the amount of premixed supplement to use. I am also very interested in the mixes they have which is basically one carbohydrate and pre-measured supplements held together with just a bit of canola oil. All you do is add meat. you can add fruit and veggies if you like. This seems like it may be a very easy way to home cook.

But what I love is this is a great alternative to the science diet veterinary formula's that many vets insist upon if you have an animal with a health problem. especially allergies. I am so glad that there are more options.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Very interesting Missy. 

I'm going to have to come back and read more at the link you posted when I have a bit more "quiet" time. :wink:


----------



## StarrLhasa (Jun 6, 2010)

You must have made a typo. It's *https://secure.balanceit.com/index.php*


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Thats an interesting site, and probably a whole heck of a lot easier than the way I went, hit or miss and learning and reading, and research and buying lots of products to try.

Homecooking is not much work once you get find the right concoction, and supplements are different, some are better than others, I've spent a pretty few pennies at all natural pet trying them out

I hope it works, I do believe fresh food/water content foods are excellent for them and unproccessed nutrients

Kara


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Missy, I thought I would ask Sabine before I commented on this approch. She echoed my sentiments. Here's her opinion. 

Yeah, not a fan of the products. The supplement quality isn't that great, since they are using mostly sulfate forms of trace minerals, and I question fillers like cellulose. At least they took out the synthetic vitamin K finally.

What mainly bugs me is that it's still a "one size fits all" approach, despite giving the impression you are "customizing" something. Why not give people a decent recipe instead of selling yet another mediocre commercial product - but then it's all about the money. 

I would advise folks to go with a recipe from Dr. Pitcairn's book over any of that stuff...
Sabine.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Dave, as I said this is not the same as a personalized diet with individual supplements. But home cooking is a huge commitment. especially the supplements. not everyone will or even can do that for their dogs. I think, especially in the case of an allergy or sudden illness where you need to limit ingredients, this could be a good easy alternative. Not the best, but not science diet either. And something people can do. 

As I mentioned I was exploring things when I thought I may have to switch Cash from raw. Luckily I do not have too, so the formula she did for me a while back still works. 
But I just think it is good to know the options.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Missy said:


> Dave, as I said this is not the same as a personalized diet with individual supplements. But home cooking is a huge commitment. especially the supplements. not everyone will or even can do that for their dogs. I think, especially in the case of an allergy or sudden illness where you need to limit ingredients, this could be a good easy alternative. Not the best, but not science diet either. And something people can do.
> 
> As I mentioned I was exploring things when I thought I may have to switch Cash from raw. Luckily I do not have too, so the formula she did for me a while back still works.
> But I just think it is good to know the options.


yeah I hear you there Missy. Home cooking is a big commitment. Sabine offered to do a free consult for me after I had already did a canned food consult. But it was something that didn't suit our home situation with my wife being disabled and I passed on it. The supplements are fairly easy and inexpensive. But I just wanted to show where the problems with these "quick fix" diets can be.


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Missy, that is so interesting that you would post this today. After all the times we have talked about their diets I was wondering today if you still like the raw. I am still doing it but am beginning to wonder if it is "enough".


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Ha ha ha. Carole. It is never enough for people like you and me...(probably more than fine for the dogs.). I love the raw, but every time something happens I question it!
And Cash does seem less hungry the times I cook bison and potato for him. So I thought about cooked diet. Sabine said that some dogs just can't handle the amount of bone that is in the NV. 

I think the problem with this as Dave said is it is one size fits all. Although the vet and professional site allow for more customization. The fear would be are you going through all that work and making something no better than commercial.

After I posted this, I sent Sabine a request for a recipe to alternate with the NV raw. 

But I still think for the person feeding kibble or canned who finds themselves in a situation where they need to limit ingredients the special blends is great alternative.


----------

